
Ask HN: How to deal with a clique of experienced engineers? - gtw_jj_2
In the startup I work at there are few software engineers who are experienced and have been working together at this company for quite some time. It&#x27;s usually this group of people who are involved in taking important decisions, work on interesting and more technical problems, and determine what the team should work on. The thing is there are other experienced people in the team, but still those engineers and other less experienced engineers are &quot;left out&quot;. As a result these other engineers work on less interesting stuff (operational work, bug fixing, minor features, etc.) and they feel like they are not part of the team as they don&#x27;t have much effect on the direction the team is going. In the past several months this has led to a few engineers leaving the company. Any advice about how to deal with this sort of situation as an engineer?
======
smitty899
I don't really see a problem with this. Less experienced developers should be
working on less interesting work/bug fixes, so the experienced developers can
concentrate on the rest.

I'm an experienced developer and when I change jobs, I'm always given this
type of work in the beginning. Bug fixes are great for learning a new
application because you often times get to touch multiple parts of the
application and gain experience from it.

On most teams, you need to earn your position as a developer that can handle
some of these larger tasks.

